# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Naked Scientists dive into Naked Ocean podcasts

## AquaticQuotient.com

A new series of podcasts was launched recently, that aims to investigate various topics related to ocean conservation and bring the science involved into the public conscience. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

